
Coronavirus (Covid-19) and CDC - gshakir
https://www.apple.com/covid19
======
slg
>In the last 14 days, have you traveled internationally?

It is strange that this is still one of the screening questions considering
the US now has more confirmed cases than anywhere else in the world. You would
very likely have less exposure to the virus in Beijing than you would in New
York City.

------
elpakal
the “screening” bit is barebones. so basically if you have any symptoms call
911?

